# I'll be first....Tell about your horse or horses



## Countrymom (May 18, 2009)

Well, I am being brave here and posting first. 

We have 3 mares, 4 geldings and 4 ponies at this time.  My horses are all quarter horses and of working cow bloodline - mainly cutting horse lines.  We have two that my daughter's compete on and one still in training.  

We also have one mini mare, two shetland geldings, and one POA/Shetland cross.  My oldest daughter aspires to train and has broke and trained 5 ponies this year and our three youngins.  So far so good!  

We live in South Texas on a cattle ranch and love it.  Our herd of horses is for working and for showing.  The ponies have been a great help to all three of my kids as they have learned to handle them.  

I am uploading pics and will attach soon...


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

yes would love to see pics of your horses.


----------



## Countrymom (May 18, 2009)

Ok, I don't have any herd shots from recent. LOL  I do however have a couple of the kiddos and their fun.  

First is our 5 yr old cutting horse Joker.  This was taken last year and I cannot believe the difference in him.  He has so filled out compared to this. 






And one day this winter I was attempting to take pictures of my Orpingtons.  I couldn't keep them in an area to get a good enough picture without them running off, so I enlisted two of my kiddos to be chicken wranglers.  They were happy to do it...





And one of my oldest at the last World Championships in 08 on her 24 yr old horse Chigger.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 18, 2009)

Nice looking horses. My neighbor had one named Joker.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

those are some goodlooking horses.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)

Love the horses!


----------



## Pure Country (May 19, 2009)

Nice horses. 

I have 8 horses: 4 reg. QH, 1 reg. BS paint, 1 QH/morgan cross, 1 grade/paint cross and 1 unreg. TB.  2 of our horses are from Texas.  One is 26 and I have had her since she was 4.


----------



## Little Cow (May 24, 2009)

Hi there!

I posted pictures of our horses in the horse pictures thread but Donkeyootee has a special story that I would like to share.  I gave the short version over there but here's the long one I wrote a few years ago.

It was October 2003.  I was still adjusting to the 'world' after returning from our ship's deployment to the war in Iraq.  I had just bought a small farm and brought home my two horses.  The first horse was a mare that I rescued from an abusive situation when I was only a child.  Ellie, a beautiful buckskin QH, was almost 34 years old and the time to say goodbye was drawing near.  How happy I was that she waited for me to return from the war!  I was afraid when I left that I would never see her again.  Each day was a gift.  She was hobbling around on her swollen bony knee, (found out later that the aggressive growth was osteosarcoma).  Her pain was managed, but she was depressed.  My second horse, a kind QH gelding named Phoenix, would be alone soon.  I wondered if I should find him a companion.

The feed store had an ad up with a variety of animals offered including goats, donkeys, horses, and some exotics.  It seemed to be worth a shot.  Perhaps a goat would fit in nicely and Phoenix wouldn't have to be alone on my small farm when Ellie's time came.  

As I drove down the secluded driveway, a stark, dirt pasture came into view.  There was debris strewn throughout the place and buildings in disrepair.  Over 20 horses, two camels and four donkeys foraged through the empty pasture nosing around through piles of manure for a brave little blade of grass.  They were thin, but not yet weakened.  Manure was everywhere.  No sign of any type of cleaning implements or composting piles.  They were all standing in filth and mud.  The next pen that came into view held reindeer.  They looked to be in decent shape.  I composed myself and approached a middle aged woman with an unkempt look.  She explained away all I had seen.  I kept my composure and asked which animals were for sale.  She led me back to a small, dirt, pen that I had not seen before.  Two emaciated pony colts came up.  Their coats were rough and their feet were way too long.  In the corner of the pen, not moving, was a ragged brown creature.  I gasped quietly.  "Is that a donkey?", I asked.  She looked nervous and began spouting excuses.  I couldn't listen.  The creature's eyes were dull, his ears drooped forward, and he looked as if all hope had left him.  His shaggy, patchy coat was brown and there sores visible all over his legs, muzzle and naked ears.  Flies were feeding on the open sores.  His feet had never been touched and through his shaggy coat, his shoulder and hip bones were clearly visible.  His ribs were visible as well, though his wormy potbelly gave his abdomen a false fullness.   Some of her words filtered through the horror I felt.  "Four and a half months old...born here...I weaned him at two and a half months...petting zoo...used to follow me around, but now he just stands there so sweetly...".  My mind formulated a plan.  I turned to the woman with an innocent smile and asked, "How much for the donkey?".  His bail was $300.  I asked for a receipt.  I ensured the date of the sale, his description, the price and her name and address was on the piece of paper she handed me.  I returned with my trailer.  The little guy was in the same position as when I left.  I knew that my $300 dollars might simply buy him death on my peaceful farm instead of in filth and want.  He would not move, so I picked him up.  He was lighter than a feed bag, but I guessed about nine hands tall.  I placed him in the back of my stock trailer.  He looked so tiny and fragile.  I was thankful that the ride would be short.

I had already called the vet and asked for an emergency farm visit.  I had also prepared a 10'X10' pen where the freshest grass grew.  Water, feed, and hay stood at the ready.  The little guy still drooped his head and life had not yet returned to his eyes when I placed him in his pen.

Then, the unexpected happened.  My old mare, Ellie, nearly ran to the fence when she saw the baby donkey.  Her eyes showed a fire I hadn't seen in awhile.  She nickered to him sweetly and maintained a vigil while the vet examined him.  The vet was horrified.  She gave  drew up several doses of wormer to give over five weeks; if he lasted that long.  She checked his sores, gave feeding recommendations and, after glancing at my pleading mare, told me that he would be better off with her, if she was gentle enough with him and I didn't mind the risk of allowing him into the herd immediately.  He was measured at nine hands, three inches and weighed 60 pounds!  He should have weighed twice that.

After a good scrubbing bath, (in which he gave me one small snort of protest), drying him carefully, dressing his wounds and hand-feeding him some grain, (he chewed each piece of grain painstakingly slow), he was turned into the pasture with his adopted mother.  Ellie fussed over him.  I prepared a deep bed in their stall and filled their manger with hay.  Ellie was on free choice senior feed/grain mix in a bucket big enough for both of them.  I counted on his donkey sense to not overeat the grain, and watching him carefully over the next few days, this seemed to work.  He walked a bit that night and then laid down with his horse momma watching over him.

The next morning, the baby had shavings all over him and he discovered what grass was.  Watching his momma, he reached down and bit.  You could see the surprise and delight in his eyes when he realized that the green stuff that tickled his fetlocks was actually edible!  Yes, his eyes were alive again and I knew he had a chance.

The farrier came that day and opened up some abcesses in his tiny hooves.  He walked better after the trimming, but it took a week before he trotted and two weeks before he ran.  Within a month, his ears stood up straight.  He was finally deemed strong enough for vaccination the following month.  He was gelded at seven and a half months as he had a hernia that also needed repair.  After recovering, he was at an age where he preferred Phoenix's company.  They were fast becoming great playmates.  Ellie's pain became too intense to be controlled properly and she was put down in early January.  Her donkey picked up some of her mannerisms and personality, so she lives on in him.

I took copies of the vet and farrier evaluations, (dated the same day and day after, respectively), his bill of sale, and pictures to Animal Control.  As it turns out, the woman's farm, where I bought the donkey, was not visible from the road, so they needed the evidence I had in order to obtain a search warrant.  Last I heard, she was forced to sell her place and many of the animals were removed.  Best $300 I ever spent for an animal.

Today, the sad, little donkey has outgrown everyone's expectations.  He name is Donkeyotee, (pronounced Don Quixote).  He is over 13 hands tall and has a thicker coat than most donkeys and no lasting scars from his ordeal.  He loves to be hugged and at four and a half, he is really coming along nicely in his training.  He can carry his pack saddle like a gentleman and I expect to saddle train him this spring.  He and Phoenix spar and race together.

A picture taken one day after rescue:





With his adopted momma one week later:





One month after rescue:





Today:


----------



## city girl (Jul 5, 2009)

That is an amazing story! Donkeyootee is adorable, and Ellie was a gorgeous horse! What a gift you gave to both of them.


----------



## danielle82 (Jul 9, 2009)

OmGosh, Little Cow! That is an amazing story, and the way you write is captivating, you should be a writer!
 That little Donkey's story is a tear-jerker for sure, with a happy ending! And so sweet that Ellie had a "job" at the end of her life! Those special horses that worm their way into our hearts always seem to find their "place", doing their thing, don't they?


----------



## Little Cow (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, guys!  I love that big goofy donkey!  He was with my beloved Ellie long enough to pick up a few of her mannerisms.  Brings a tear to my eye occasionally.  Ellie was my first horse and she, too, traveled a hard road before we found each other.


----------



## BoonesBain (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful *Little Cow*!  I agree, being able to help an animal instead of "passing" on them is so unbelievably rewarding.  You did a great thing.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wonderful story!

I am the proud momma of two horses. Jasper is a 7 year old QH. My DH bought him for our anniversary 4 years ago. He was only green broke and had only done pony rides for the guy's grandkids at the time we bought him. He was a little on thin side, but has matured very nicely. He handles well on the trail, but still loves kids and giving pony rides.






My second horse, Kate, is a rescued QH/Arabian cross. We think she is 10-12 years old. A local rescue bought her at the slaughter auction in Cattlesburg, KY. I fell in love with her on their website, but wasn't at my farm yet, so I couldn't take her. As fate would have it the original adopters didn't work out and she came back to the rescue just a couple of weeks after I moved to my farm. I called immediately and got her. She is a great horse! I can't believe someone sent this beautiful well trained horse to the auction.


----------



## TNBarnQueen (Sep 20, 2012)

Well....my 35 year dream was having a stable and raise horses....mainly TN walking horses. That dream came true in 2005. I bought good pedigreed breeding stock and went from there. I trail rode every weekend and it was so blissful. I also started breaking and training. I love the TN Walking horse breed. So smooth. Raven was my first...a wonderful black gelding. I bought him at 18 months and started ground work. Just after he turned two and his knees had fused enough I just got on him and started riding. I spend a lot of time on ground work and by the time I am satisfied with it I can usually just get one and start riding. I had Raven for 5 years. He hated switchbacks on the trail and since he loved to climb we would climb up to the top and wait on the others. It was so funny cause it was like we read each others minds. I bought a beautiful Cremello stud and started breeding. I have had some beautiful foals and love working with them.
10 years ago I was diagnosed with Lupus. For the first 4 years it was not so bad..but that changed. It is breaking down my connective tissue and now...I am unable to ride. So...here is my last foal and some of my others, Drake...he is a beauty and fiesty!


Sky





Drake and momma Pixie  He was silver when foaled then shedded of to Buckskin





Drake





Tess





Gypsy





Moon





and last but not least....Raven





Sorry for so many pics....I just love my babies. I am so glad I found this site...it is pretty neat!


----------



## BrayJunction (Sep 23, 2012)

Does this thread include donkeys?   I acquired these 3 in June from a co-worker.  My husband was a bit skeptical, as he's not an animal person, but he has fallen in love with them too.  They came with no training, so we are working on ground manners using clicker training.  I am a newbie to equines so I have read and re-read Linda Tellington-Jones "The Ultimate Horse Behavior and Training Book," Alexandra Kurland's "Clicker Training for Your Horse," and of course, Sue Weaver's "The Donkey Companion."  I've learned so much from these books, but would probably benefit from visiting a stable.  It's hard to fit in with work, chickens, gardening, and all the other busy activities of life.  But these guys are my central focus and I look forward to many enjoyable years of companionship, training, and meeting other equine folk.  I'm appreciative of BackYard Herds because the other animal chat groups I've tried have such a primitive format that it's hard to maneuver and enjoy.  So, thank you BackYard Herds!


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 8, 2013)

My horse Tanka, who is a quaint little mischievous half Arab/half quarter horse, is a tri-colored paint who is treated like a King.  ( _almost never ridden)_ here he is:

Unfortunately, he lost his buddy in January this year due to collic.he was a Arab/Fresian/TWH mix and here he is:


----------



## FarmerMack (Dec 11, 2013)

my mare Heather Moon, she was renamed after many farms as the last owner just called her horse and her paddock mate Jasper a Hackney horse gelding I picked up a year after her, both make my day with whinnies and snorts when I visit them. love the horse for it has nothing but love in it's heart


----------



## MissFitFarm (Jan 2, 2014)

I have had many rescues in my life, they are the best cause coming from pain, hunger and heartache, they love even more when some one shows they care. I rehome at the right time cause well I don't have a big enough farm to keep them all.... darn the bad luck.
 This is Ransom, a rescue that was in such bad shape he had low blood sugar for 2 years. I paid 600.00 for him and his papers ( sorry he is a QH ) and didn't know if he was going to make to trip just a 1/4 mile down the rd to his new home. he was 2 yrs old when I got him, could count EVERY bone in his poor body and you would have said he was a yearling.  He is 11 years old now 14.2 hands and the best horse I have ever. 


 
he is a buckskin dunn, gelding.
Then we have Doc. he belongs to my DH and he too is a rescue, he can never be ridden again. prev. owners sent him to a " want to be trainer " because he wouldn't back out of a trl. so the " would be trainer " beat him in the face and chest and front legs with a whip!!! he came out of the trl and smacked his knee cap so hard it was displaced and never received vet care for it. 3 weeks later the prev. owners were called and given a BS story about the horse having a genetic bone thing and was lame and would never come out of it. They were green horns and believed " would be trainer " he is supper sweet and always wants to go with us when he sees us pull the saddles out. He was 12 years old and now 16. 


 


 
 as you can see it don't stop him when he is in the mood to play, but he pays for it latter. 
and this is Maggie May, also a rescue, has a broken tail scars down her back, and an eye lid that was hanging on her nose, ( top lid ) not too mention skinny.


 
had to stand out a ways and use the zoom, the flash scares her too bad to get a better shot. but the fly mask is on to keep her from rubbing the bandage on her eye off. May lose her sight, the eye was also damaged. 
 Thats my horse's, they r my life, don't know what I would do without them.


----------



## secuono (Dec 19, 2014)

Have 4 equines; 20yr Paint/TB trail mare, 8yr wild caught Colonial Spanish Mustang, 2yr paint Miniature filly & a 8 month silver Miniature filly. 
Pics of them are all over this forum, lol.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 19, 2014)

I had horses from age 13 to 18, then moved out of my parents home. They sold them a year later. Duke was a registered QH Dun. was 12 when I got him. Duchess was a Arabian/QH was 4 when we got her. I rode all the time back then. After I rode occasionally at various riding stables. In 2012 bought Gypsy(actually went halves with daughter).
 She is an Percheron/QH. Stood 16.3 hands(picture does not reflect this adequately). Rode her four or five times, daughter rode her twice. Then I was riding in a arena one day and something went totally wrong. Long story short, took a hell of a spill. Gypsy was fine, I was not. Hospital stay = 1 month. Two weeks in an induced coma for collapsed lung. All ribs on right side broke, shoulder blade right side broke and right arm broke in two places. This equaled surgery on arm ended up with two plates and 19 screws.

Gypsy was given back to original owner so her could place her with more suitable people. I rode once after that, my daughter has not ridden since my accident.

I got Cheveyo, 2013, from a farmer who was giving him away. I thought I was ready. He is a Mustang  I worked on the ground with Cheveyo for two months. I finally realized and accepted with a lot of tears that I wouldn't be riding again. I was definitely scared. So He was sold to a young lady who already had one Mustang, she was riding him within weeks. He deserved a better life than what I could offer, but I miss them both and will forever enjoy the memories they gave me.

Cheveyo, 2 days after getting him. With his pasture buddy Sweetpea.


----------

